# I'm an adult get me out of here



## LBT (25 May 2007)

anyone know if this is repeated???
missed last night's episode


----------



## nelly (25 May 2007)

but i love _this_ house.....
2 very low earners who needed me or Eddie H to tell them get an evening job to save and that you can't buy what you can't afford. the loans were just bonkers. The mammy was lovely though.

you missed nothing much in my opinion.


----------



## danaforever (25 May 2007)

ah but Bennetsbridge
LOL


----------



## tiger (25 May 2007)

How is someone who's been living at home for 4 years and not saved a cent (credit union loan for holidays!!!) going to handle paying a mortgage & household bills?


----------



## brodiebabe (25 May 2007)

What were their combined salaries?


----------



## Joe1234 (25 May 2007)

brodiebabe said:


> What were their combined salaries?



didn't pay too much attention to the programme, but I think it was somewhere around 45K.


----------



## danaforever (26 May 2007)

combined income was 45k, female earned 19k and worked in banking and male earned 26k including commissioned based sales


----------



## bazermc (26 May 2007)

danaforever said:


> ah but Bennetsbridge
> LOL



Where the heck is that?

God its an awful programme!


----------



## nelly (28 May 2007)

yeah its an awful programme however it would make you see that there are folks in our society being told by Bertie et al that they have never had it so good, credit unions telling them ah go on treat yourself to the holiday for €25 a week for the next 5 years and nobody (not even the good Mammy) telling them ah hold on you can't buy what you can't afford - earn more before you spend it. And they seemed to have nothing between the ears at all. 
They were really deserving of Eddie Hobbs (plain as the nose on your face advice) and as tiger points out there may be trouble ahead. 
I felt old beyond my years watching them.


----------



## RedStix (31 May 2007)

I watched this for the first time tonight and thought it was hilarious. Can't believe how much drama was involved in one of the brothers finally moving out of home.

The best line for me was
"Moving out of home is a very traumatic thing. I've lived in the same bedroom for 27 years so don't minimise it and make it seem like its nothing to leave home" (or something very close to that).

And after all the tears and drama they finally put a bid on an apartment in Bray, only to retract it after filming finished. I wonder how long these 27 and 30 year old brothers will continue to live at home. Bets are they'll never leave as its "too traumatic". Come on, grow up for god's sake!!


----------



## brodiebabe (31 May 2007)

What a moany pain in the ass younger brother.  The older brother looked fit to kill him when he was giving his "moving home is traumatic" monologue.

I reckon they'll never move out of the dad's home either - unless they meet a woman - but who'd have them?!


----------



## RedStix (1 Jun 2007)

> I reckon they'll never move out of the dad's home either - unless they meet a woman - but who'd have them?!


 
Sad but True


----------



## Olly64 (1 Jun 2007)

sure one day they will have the fathers house, and in the current market i think they were wise holding off


----------



## Sunster (1 Jun 2007)

I bet the Labour party were relieved that this particular episode was shown after the elections....think all the seats they would have lost if the public knew what losers actually go to their meetings...
Can't decide about prepacked curry sauce, the trauma of moving out of the boyhood single bedroom...I wonder how long it takes for him to decide which jumper to wear every morning!! Good grief....they were so odd, I thought they were planted on the show


----------



## Purple (1 Jun 2007)

Sunster said:


> I thought they were planted on the show



I thought they were planted on the planet.


----------



## RedStix (1 Jun 2007)

> I thought they were planted on the planet.


----------



## Lipstick69 (15 Jun 2007)

Did anyone see the episode of this last night - 31 and 23 year old. I personally couldn't figure out how they had got any possibility of a mortgage given their level of debt, lack of savings, and jobs. I would have thought better advice by the presenter would have been to get better jobs and increase earning power. Although I wouldn't suggest jobs as a cleaner, given the state of the family home.


----------



## Caveat (15 Jun 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> Although I wouldn't suggest jobs as a cleaner, given the state of the family home.


 
Ooooh miiaaoowww!


----------



## Cahir (15 Jun 2007)

Caveat said:


> Ooooh miiaaoowww!



In fairness, Lipstick has a point.  If I lived in a house that grotty there's not a chance I'd go on television.  Could they not even make an effort to clean up or were they only given 10 minutes notice!


----------



## gianni (15 Jun 2007)

Lipstick69 said:


> I would have thought better advice by the presenter would have been to get better jobs and increase earning power.


 
Sounds simple, when you put it like that!!


----------



## z108 (16 Jun 2007)

I'd advise them to get more loans and buy as much swamp land in Bulgaria as they possibly can  



I always miss this show. It sounds like a bit of a laugh. What time and channel is it  usually on ?


----------



## RedStix (16 Jun 2007)

Its a great show. Highly entertaining. On Thursdays at 9.30 pm, on RTE2.


----------



## Carpenter (18 Jun 2007)

I enjoy this show too but I think some of the personal criticisms here are a little unfair (or maybe a little uncharitable), although I do wonder how some of the participants do it all the same!


----------



## z108 (18 Jun 2007)

I havent seen any episodes of the show though otherwise I'd be able to judge better abouit how fair the criticisms are but  I would agree that yes it  does sound a little bit cruel.  At the very least I wouldnt wanna be these guys allegedly lol


----------



## Newbie! (19 Jun 2007)

Carpenter said:


> I enjoy this show too but I think some of the personal criticisms here are a little unfair (or maybe a little uncharitable), although I do wonder how some of the participants do it all the same!


 
Maybe some criticisms are rough alright. I dont see it all the time but happened to see that one with the two girls who wanted to buy a place in Carlow (i think) last week. I did think to myself that if i was allowing cameras into my home i'd at least try hide some of my jumble....the limit for me was when one of the girls finished her dinner and put her plate on the ground for the cat to lick..............Enough of that thank you!


----------

